

Ask HN: After Google Reader (etc.), do you still choose to rely on Analytics? - kmfrk

After Google cancelled Reader - while Alerts is becoming less and less useful - I wondered whether it still made sense to use Google Analytics as the primary analytics tool.<p>Are we better off using a - paid - alternative, or do you still think it's a good idea to keep using Analytics?
======
thecrumb
I just switched to Piwik and regret not doing it sooner.
[http://thecrumb.com/2013/03/29/breaking-up-with-google-
analy...](http://thecrumb.com/2013/03/29/breaking-up-with-google-analytics/)

